# Job Sog Consultancy



## sonudave (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello All, 

anybody have heard about Job Sog Consultancy from Hyderabad, which is applying for Germany Job from market? 

Please share you reviews if anybody have experience of the same. 

Please give good consultancy who helps to find job in Germany.

Thanks


----------



## g_n_a (Oct 1, 2010)

sonudave said:


> Hello All,
> 
> anybody have heard about Job Sog Consultancy from Hyderabad, which is applying for Germany Job from market?
> 
> ...


There are none.

Any consultancy that promises you help with finding a job in Germany is most definitely fraudulent and simply after your money.

Try and find jobs yourselves. Get smart, use the internet and learn how to send proper job applications instead of relying on toilet hole consultancies.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

sonudave said:


> Hello All,
> 
> anybody have heard about Job Sog Consultancy from Hyderabad, which is applying for Germany Job from market?
> 
> ...




dont waste u r time n money for Consultancy.
I am also trying job in germany, currently am in bangalore, total 7yrs exp in automotive emebdded.
first get german language A2 level , n try to apply directly to complaies web sites.
how many yrs exp n domain ?


----------

